# Home made wire bender



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Made up this bender out of aluminum and stainless. Copied off store bought
one but made this one for 040 to 055 wire. Made it to use replaceable bending
pins. Got tired of ruining my Cabela tool with the heavy wire. Next project is
to make Eye tool for the bigger wire.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

I would love to know how you made it


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> Made up this bender out of aluminum and stainless. Copied off store bought
> one but made this one for 040 to 055 wire. Made it to use replaceable bending
> pins. Got tired of ruining my Cabela tool with the heavy wire. Next project is
> to make Eye tool for the bigger wire.
> ...


Nice work! How is it working out? With all the different wire benders I would like to make one tool that can do it all. Since I make most of my stuff, I like making the tools to do it as well. What are the parts from?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The parts are basically odds and ends. The only part I made was the back up
bar. I used Alumilum for the main body because it's easier to drill. I can send
you plans if you want.


----------



## LEADHOPPER (Mar 7, 2020)

That looks great. I've been eyeing a wire bender and would much rather make my own then buy one. Nice work.


----------

